# How I get my wife into the mood



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Now you can't expect to get laid every day or that this will get you laid everytime but I've found out that this is a major fuel for her love tank. I still fill her her love tank during the day with hugs, stupid little notes (yes I said stupid :rofl, kisses, back rubs, etc. Whatever it is that you think will help fill up her love tank.

Then to finally get her into the mood for having sex.

**Youtube full body massages. Watch them, learn it, live it, breathe it and have LOTS of baby oil on hand!**

I start by giving her a full hour body massage. I start from the shoulders and work all the way down. I usually spend 20-30 mintues on the shoulders and back, then 5-10 minutes on the butt area and the rest of the time is back and forth between the legs, back and butt area.

Once I start working closer and closer around the thigh area and I start seeing her closing her eyes and that little grimace I know I'm in like gold (well 90% of the time that is). The mintue I know I've got her going, I don't go for the money shot. I'll immediately go back to the calfs or shoulder area. 

Then I'll slowly work down there again until I can hear that soft moan once I massage close enough to the Bermuda triangle. Still I don't go all in yet. What you want to do is bait her to go all in 1st, just watch her body language and you'll know when to go all in and then BAM, ROYAL FLUSH B*****!

Like I said on the days when I know I've probably filled her love tank enough to maybe get some she gets a very special massage and I get the ultimate prize I want from her 

The only drawback is once in a blue moon she'll say not tonight. DON'T POUT, I just tell my wife I'll take a rain check. And once in a while she'll also fall asleep. Now I don't know if she's faking it or not but again, oh well. Take another rain check.

At least it works better then our sex day is Saturday morning only. Now at worst it's still once a week but I can sometimes get it to 4 times a week and sometimes at night before bed or even during the day on a weekend.

You cannot believe how fast that can fill up a woman's love tank along with all the little extra things during the week. Well for my wife that is.

BTW, once I'm on my way to the land of paradise, it's like a monsoon had already been through there :rofl: Before when it was just our weekly Saturday morning I had to more often then not break open the lube bottle.

Only draw back, sometimes my fingers feel like someones stepped on them 2 or 3 times but I figure it's worth it. And most likely if you can get them relaxed quick enough you probably don't need a full hour massaging her. I just do it because she deserves it


----------



## Michelle27 (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow...I wish my husband was like this!! You're wife is a lucky woman! My husband does something thoughtful for me, maybe once a week, and believes that if he has been in a good mood for a week or more, he has been a "good boy" and deserves lots of hot sex. *sigh* My love bank is often running on fumes, if that, so yes, I'm jealous. LOL


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

This is a little more cynical than how I view relationships, i.e. writing "stupid little" notes to "fill her love tank." I prefer to think of this as meeting each other's needs. But the long sensual massage is a wonderful idea to relax her and put her in the mood. Think I'll go find my husband now . . .


----------



## Luke728 (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow! I'm taking notes. I get sex 3 times a month. Every Saturday night except during her period. Wish I could keep the Saturday thing going but throw in a spontaneous session now and again. Maybe I should give this a try.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Michelle27 said:


> Wow...I wish my husband was like this!! You're wife is a lucky woman! My husband does something thoughtful for me, maybe once a week, and believes that if he has been in a good mood for a week or more, he has been a "good boy" and deserves lots of hot sex. *sigh* My love bank is often running on fumes, if that, so yes, I'm jealous. LOL


Check my name, I wasn't always like this. I just had to work at making her happy again. And my A was 14 years ago and I'm still looking for ways to pay her back for sticking around with me


----------



## Michelle27 (Nov 8, 2010)

Which I think is sweet. You're not hiding that you made a mistake, and you're still trying to make up for it rather than make excuses. 

And as far as what lovesherman said, while I too, winced at the "stupid little notes", it sounds like you're still doing what you know is important for HER in hopes that she will be more likely to do what is obviously important for YOU. I don't see that as a bad thing, more like a compromise. You both get what you want.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I think an hour massage might make me really relaxed and fall asleep. 

BUT, my husband knows that for me it's all in my feet. He probably gets the same results as you, but only has to massage my legs and feet.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd like to do the "stupid little notes", but she'd just nag about me leaving them for her to pick up!


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Well damn! Must be nice for your wife! My husband is young and doesn't have the patience for all that. It's just "I'm horny, wham bam." I wouldn't know what to do with myself if he decided to give me a full body massage. The hugs, kisses, leg rubs I get throughout the day but I know he wants to get dirty once be breathes in my ear. That turns me on just like that.


----------

